# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Books of Knowledge for Your BOB

## Rick

I recently went through my BOBs and updated them. I've added six (6) books of knowledge because I have no idea where I may end up if I have to evacuate and I'll either have a great resource to assist or some good reading to kill some time if I'm otherwise safe and sound. All of the books are either in Word format or Adobe (one is commercially printed) so I printed them out and placed them in three ring binders and tossed them in the BOBs. They are: 

US Army Survival Manual
US Army Special Forces Medical Handbook
US Army Booby Traps (You just never know). 
Wilderness, Remote and Expedition Medical Handbook by GMRS Ltd. 
The Ten Bushcraft Books by Robert Graves
(commercially printed) Peterson's Field Guide: Edible Wild Plants of Eastern/Central North America

Personally, I think the above books cover just about everything you would ever encounter no matter where you wind up. Like the best survival knife, everyone has their favorite book(s). 

I just thought I'd post this in case someone out there had not considered adding resource material to their BOB. It might kindle some thought and provide some ideas about which books to choose.

----------


## crashdive123

All good choices.

----------


## Pal334

Perhaps climate specific survival guides?  
After being introduced to this site by the forum I am hooked  :Smile:  http://www.stevespages.com/page7c.htm
They have a summer and winter guide there.

----------


## aflineman

Since this is a BOB, I would include a Pocket Ref. So much good info in there. I always took one with me when I was deployed. It helped to save the day the more than once.
One of these has been a standard "work" gift from me for years. Always appreciated.

----------


## Rick

Okay, you've convinced me. You are the third or fourth person that has raved about that book so I've ordered it.

----------


## Ken

> Okay, you've convinced me. You are the third or fourth person that has raved about that book so I've ordered it.


Here ya' go:  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=pocket+ref

----------


## Rick

I actually ordered it from them.

----------


## Ken

> I actually ordered it from them.


Rick, that little book is incredible.  It has information on almost EVERYTHING!  I have about 6 copies.  I keep one in each vehicle and pick it up and read through it if I'm stopped (waiting for someone I'm picking up or whatever).  

I have a copy in the office, in my workshop, in my home office, and in the kitchen for everyone who's not allowed to touch my other copies.   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

> waiting for someone I'm picking up or whatever


aka = Bailing Them Out or BTO.

----------


## Ken

> aka = Bailing Them Out or BTO.


No, more like picking up the sweetheart from work or one of the kids, or waiting outside of ANOTHER mall, stuff like that.  In Mass, lawyers aren't PERMITTED to post bail for someone.  :Smile:

----------


## aflineman

> Okay, you've convinced me. You are the third or fourth person that has raved about that book so I've ordered it.


You won't regret it. I have had one version or another for quite a few years. I think I have got the teacher's at my college sold on it. Pretty much all of the subjects I have taken, have something usefull in that book.

----------


## endurance

I keep a DOT Hazmat guidebook for first responders in my glovebox.  It has all the common placards in addition to information on how far you should evacuate in the event of a spill.

Also, a good national atlas and detailed local map (in addition to your GPS, just in case).

A good novel that I've never turned a single page on.

----------


## Ken

Rick, how do you like the Pocket Ref?  Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.*???*

----------


## chiangmaimav

I have SAS survival guidebook(the pocket size one), the village medical manual and some maps of Thailand in my backpack which I never really considered a BOB but I suppose it could be.

----------


## Rick

> Rick, how do you like the Pocket Ref?


Utterly amazing. That's about the only way I can describe it. I've never seen a book packed with so much information on so many diverse topics. There literally has not been a day since I've received it that I have not gone through it. My hat is off to Mr. Thomas Glover.

----------


## Ken

*walks away smug while polishing his fingernails on his shirt*

----------


## Rick

No, I didn't do that.

----------


## Naturegal

Does anyone know of a good wild edibles book for the southern US? I have done some googles but can't come up with anything.

----------


## crashdive123

I’m not the most knowledgeable regarding wild edibles, but the Peterson Field Guides Series are pretty good.  Lots of different choices in the series.

----------


## welderguy

Thanks for the info on the pocket ref, ordering mine tomorrow.

----------


## Ken

> Thanks for the info on the pocket ref, ordering mine tomorrow.


You'll love that book!

----------


## Naturegal

Thanks Crash. I will look into those.

----------


## Schleprok

Not in my bob, but close by are the Foxfire series. Good info and entertaining.

----------


## Rick

I have those on my hard drive. They are good.

----------


## NightShade

All good choices.. I would also recomend Tom Brown Jr's Guide to Wilderness Survival or Guide to Urban Survival... depending on your situation... I have both cuz.. hey you never know.. and great reading material!

----------


## SARKY

> Does anyone know of a good wild edibles book for the southern US? I have done some googles but can't come up with anything.


Check with Barnes and Noble, that is how I found some really good medicinal and edibles books for the Sierras and the South West.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Apretty good book that I haven't seen mentioned(If it was I apologize) is "Outdoor Survival Skills" by Larry Dean Olsen,I believe it is/was BYU press. It covers everything on wilderness Survival skills. If you know what is contained in that book you could probably survive anywhere in the US. It's one of my personal fav's.

----------


## Jonesy

I too really like the Pocket Ref especially the size. 

Why don't survival books come in similar size and format? Or do they?

----------


## endurance

Not exactly a pocket reference, but it always seemed to me that a copy of The Way Things Work would be a book I would want to make sure I had access to if the big one ever dropped.  Just cram-packed with info on how everything works, from water treatment plants to simple levers and pulleys.  Seems like the kind of book that would help rebuild the world if the technology ever got lost.

----------

